# EasyCap usb 2.0 driver problems



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay i got Windows 7 32 bit. my easy cap usb is model number is Dc60. now let me explain what happened. I hook up my cap to my back usb ports i install cd just like it says but drivers our outdated for win 7 they dont work. I find new drivers for 7 but problem is i cant install them every time i try it says "windows has determined best drivers bla " so i cant install it i try and unstall and use good drivers windows gives the **** drivers back and its back to unknown device. I disabled auto install drivers but apparently that doesn't work. I tried switching the usb ports i tried turning of power management for usb root hubs. I turned my pc off took power plug out waited minute and it still wont let me install it with the good drivers. any ideas?:4-dontkno


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try the info here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/need-driver-easycap-usb-2-0-capture-device-469017.html


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

joeten said:


> Hi try the info here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/need-driver-easycap-usb-2-0-capture-device-469017.html


no i have the drivers the problem is windows wont let me install them.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you remove the EasyCap software in ADD/Remove programs that you installed?


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> Did you remove the EasyCap software in ADD/Remove programs that you installed?


ya everytime try and unstall driver it comes right back.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you tried to update the driver through the Device Manager (manual install)?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this may be of help YouTube - EasyCap Tutorial Install Problem Fix and Setup Tutorial Windows 7 32bit 64bit Vista 32bit 64bit


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> Have you tried to update the driver through the Device Manager (manual install)?


when i connect the usb device it says usb has malfunctioned.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Disconnect all USB Devices
Enter the Device Manager
Under Universial Serial Bus Controllers from the bottom up right click and uninstall.
Do not reboot the computer if prompted until ALL USB controllers are removed.

Reboot the computer
Windows should reinstall the USB Controllers.

Bill


----------

